# new here looking at ls2 gtos



## 07cobaltss/sc (Nov 9, 2009)

hey im new here and im looking into a LS2 6spd Gto. Are there any common problems that happen on alot the gtos? the rear end strong? can you put a ls7 clutch in it?
and what kind of power to expect with intake, cat-back, ported intake mani, ported tb, and dyno tune

thanks for the help


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Please use it.


----------



## 07cobaltss/sc (Nov 9, 2009)

i have searched didnt find exactly the answers i want..


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

No, you didn't. There are hundreds of threads addressing catbacks, intakes, tunes, etc.

If you want it all answered in one shot, yes, those mods will give you about 400 or so rwhp/tq. The stock drivetrain will handle those numbers. If you go forced induction, it won't.


----------



## 07cobaltss/sc (Nov 9, 2009)

alright thanks, any mods u would suggest?


----------



## lsgun (Jul 24, 2009)

The ls2 are great cars thats all you have to know


----------



## 07cobaltss/sc (Nov 9, 2009)

lol ik really cheap too, i can pick one up with under 40k miles for 17-20k. only thing i dont like about it is the handling. i wander if the c6z06 suspension will work on it


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

have you driven a bunch that you state the handling is bad? for the ride quality, i dont see how can it handle much better. its not a time attack car, but a GT car.. so it's set up accordingly.. only thing for me is i wish it was a bit stiffer in the spring department and a bit longer suspension travel for NY/NJ potholes, but i actually own one..  so i can judge.. drive a few and then diss it papa. i doubt you can find a better car north of 2005 under $20K.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

All this info can be found usually on the first or second page of each section.

One word of advise is that everything for this car is expensive. And I mean lots of $$.


----------



## 07cobaltss/sc (Nov 9, 2009)

MorpheusRS said:


> have you driven a bunch that you state the handling is bad? for the ride quality, i dont see how can it handle much better. its not a time attack car, but a GT car.. so it's set up accordingly.. only thing for me is i wish it was a bit stiffer in the spring department and a bit longer suspension travel for NY/NJ potholes, but i actually own one..  so i can judge.. drive a few and then diss it papa. i doubt you can find a better car north of 2005 under $20K.


well its not gonna handle anywhere near as good as my cobalt is wat i meant really i have full suspension on it.
but hey im willing to take a worse handling car for a much more powerful car lol.

and the mods arent that much: intake is under 300, cat-back i can get made for under 350, dyno tune is 500, ported intake mani and tb is under 500, and ls7 clutch is 500 uninstalled. not that bad


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

07cobaltss/sc said:


> hey im new here and im looking into a LS2 6spd Gto. Are there any common problems that happen on alot the gtos? the rear end strong? can you put a ls7 clutch in it?
> and what kind of power to expect with intake, cat-back, ported intake mani, ported tb, and dyno tune
> 
> thanks for the help


Common probs: Eating batteries, radius rod bushings, strut mount bushings, sagging rear springs.
The rear end is somewhat strong once you replace the axles and stubs.
The ls clutch will work but there are some great aftermarkets as well.
Power should b a little above 400 with those mods if you have a good tuner.
Had to help you out, i own an 07 irl and love it. Basically the same car except i can fit things in my trunk and have the suicide doors. Hope your keeping it and not trading it in. There a fun dd/winter beater that surprise a lot of people. i love seeing some of there reactions when they get beat by tupperware.


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

I have to agree with MorpheusRS drive one then decide. I have driven a Cobalt and I own a GTO. The GTO has raw power, the suspension is different, but another thing you have to think about is the GTO is rear wheel drive - very easy to lose it in 2 gear in a corner. I know a guy that modded his with full suspension and it sticks like you would not believe.

Call me stupid but I love the rawness of the suspension in the GTO - I would rather feel the road and how she is driving opposed to feeling like I am driving above the road like a luxury car.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

07cobaltss/sc said:


> ..... i wander if the c6z06 suspension will work on it


Like the leaf springs?

LOL


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I've had *zero* suspension issues. Not even wheel hop. I'm 100% stock.


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

Owning both an 06 GTO and 07 Cobalt SS/SC Stg2 i can say i agree. It doesnt handle as well. It also doesnt jostle you about when going over bumps. It feels heavy in the turns but The steering is light compared to the Cobalt...

It hooks much better than the 'balt.

Understeer is more fun than oversteer.:lol:

Once you get the V8 you will want to supercharge it. You will miss the wine.

Despite having plans and $$ to spend on the GTO, it still remains stock. Its SOO easy to drive and comfortable too. I just don't want to mess with it.

So i got a Cobalt


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I think it handles exceptionally well. Very little body roll, and it feels very confident going into corners. And when in doubt, downshift.


----------



## 07cobaltss/sc (Nov 9, 2009)

ya thanks for the help guys. im gonna test drive one if a dealer will let me so i can decide on the handling myself. is the ls7 clutch really not the best clutch for the money? all the f-body's around here are getting them.
how do u guys overall like the car? its gonna be my dd not weekend warrior im only 18 so i dont have enough money for 2 cars. Just one basic bolt on and tune v8 :-]


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

This is my story - test drove one with high miles at the local dealer. Test drove it hard but did not beat it up. Wanted to get the feel for it. The moment I sat in the car I knew I was getting one and I didn't even have the engine started yet (it just wraps you up and the leather calls to you). Got back from the test drive and "talked" with the dealer and basically told him I wanted lower miles. He guaranteed me I wouldn't find one under 30k miles. Found a dealer in PA that had a modded car with only 9k miles on it. Talked them down to the right price added an extended warranty and drove her away. I can't think of ever getting rid of her. Preparing her for shipping to Germany. Test drive one and you will be SOLD! Modding the car = less gas mileage, so more mods mean less of a daily driver. LOL.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

dquack said:


> Modding the car = less gas mileage


I'd tend to disagree. It depends on HOW you drive it, obviously. But I'd imagine mods like an OTRCAI, cam, headers, midpipes, exhaust, and tune are only going to help the motor breathe/function better. And I swear I remember someone on here saying they got 27-28mpg highway with a Maggie.


----------



## 07cobaltss/sc (Nov 9, 2009)

mods dont equal less mpg its all in ur tune i get 26mpg city in my cobalt and stock i got 20. but i cant wait to drive one of these my other cars im looking at are Trailblazer ss awd, cts-v, ls1 camaro, and the goat ls2


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

07cobaltss/sc said:


> other cars im looking at are Trailblazer ss awd, cts-v, ls1 camaro, and the goat ls2


gto for sure. unless the cts-v is an 09


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> I'd tend to disagree. It depends on HOW you drive it, obviously. But I'd imagine mods like an OTRCAI, cam, headers, midpipes, exhaust, and tune are only going to help the motor breathe/function better. And I swear I remember someone on here saying they got 27-28mpg highway with a Maggie.


Maybe mine needs a great tuning, these are the mods on it and I get 12 mpg driving to work and back daily. That's 5 miles one way on the interstate too (babying it too not romping on it) -

Dynatech GTO SuperMaxx Header System
Cam
Valvetrain Kit
L76 intake manifold kit
2 - L92 Cylinder Heads
EFI live Tuning package

Not a 100% on them either since they were done prior to me buying the car. Going to contact the company that did the mods and get any paperwork they have on them. I was going to take her to the Dyno on Wed to see what she pulls. How much roughly do you think it would cost to get a tune done on it? Just wondering. Trying to get everything done here where it is cheaper before she ships to Germany.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Tune usually run arround $500ish


----------



## 07cobaltss/sc (Nov 9, 2009)

should i?
05 gto with 9k miles for 18900 bone stock new tires owned by a 40yr old man so it was babied.


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

Private party or from a dealer? Trying to make sure cause it makes a hell of a difference on value. When I was researching mine I found Edmunds gives a increase of value if the vehicle has lower then usual mileage. I have attached the 2 values from KBB. Post back and we can go from there.


----------



## 07cobaltss/sc (Nov 9, 2009)

its from a dealer. kbb is 16,640 on it.


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

You are going to have a problem getting the dealer down to KBB. They only like to use KBB when you trade a vehicle in not when you want to buy one. I personally would not go higher then $17,000. I would print the KBB and use that to your advantage. Wheel and deal with them but that should take a few days never a 1 or 2 day experience. Also I would look at the carfax report on it, the dealer will provide this to you (don't go buy one). The carfax report can tell alot about the car and the dealer. I found out that my car had been sitting in the lot for 2 1/2 months when I came looking for it, so I was able to use that to my advantage.

You just have to be careful I had about 6 cars fall off of my list due to playing the hard to get game and other people coming in and buying them from under me for a higher price then I wanted. There is a big market for the GTO's and alot of people chase the lower mileage cars. You should be able to walk away with an extended warranty also being from the dealer. Some will tell you it is crap and not to get one, but a week after I bought mine I was having $400 worth of work done to it for repairs and only paid out the $100 deductible. Not bad if you ask me. Just watch the wording on the extended warranty. The one I got is extended from the day I purchased the car not from the original manufacture date.

Any other questions or concerns? Believe me you will not regret getting the GTO. I still get in mine with a smile everyday and love the looks I get from driving it. Course I am saddened by the lack of people wanting to "race" now when they see and hear her at the light, but it is still fun as hell to drive and nothing stops me from "ghost" racing just to show them it was a wise choice not to race me. LOL.


----------



## 07cobaltss/sc (Nov 9, 2009)

lol ya im gonna go drive it this friday along with a tbss and cts-v before i make any final decisions since im gonna have the car for atleast 3yrs


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

I can tell you I sat in the GTO and without even turning the engine on fell in love with it right then. I knew as soon as I sat in it that I was going to buy one. Once I started up the engine I was sold, and after the test drive I was foaming at the mouth ready to buy. The caddy is nice but something about the GTO just screams at you. Let us know how the test drive goes and which direction you are thinking of buying.


----------



## 07cobaltss/sc (Nov 9, 2009)

i drove the cts-v tonite and everything about it is just so nice. shifts so smooth, nav, sunroof, good feeling clutch. it feels like my dads z06 with a little more luxury and smoother. now to drive a gto and tbss


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

Do your test driving and see which one you are happy with. Personally I could not pick a SUV or luxury car over a sports/race car, but that is only my two cents.


----------



## 07cobaltss/sc (Nov 9, 2009)

forgot about this thread. 
i picked up an awd tbss, gto was sold the day i was gonna look at it. very happy with wat i have tho. thanks for the help


----------

